# Starz will make Netflix viewers wait 90 days to see new original series



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

From http://hd.engadget.com/2011/03/24/starz-will-make-netflix-viewers-wait-90-days-to-see-new-original/



> Now that Netflix is acting more like a premium pay channel, the competition seems less and less friend, following a change in terms with Showtime, now Starz has revealed its new series will only come to Netflix streaming 90 days after they air. The Hollywood Reporter mentions this applies to all forms of the Starz Play service, whether accessed through Netflix, Qwest, Verizon or otherwise, starting the premiere episode of its newest drama, Camelot, April 1st. If you enjoyed previous offerings like Party Down or Spartacus they'll still be available for streaming, but not with the same short delay watching you were used to in the old days.


----------



## inkahauts1367066121 (Feb 17, 2011)

This is something that will come to all of these streaming services from all the players, just like everyone started saying netflix and red box can;t get movies till after 30 days of PPV and sales of BRs....


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

The article I read here says it will impact Starz Movies eventually as well. 

http://www.maximumpc...tflix_streaming


----------

